# 1999-2002 Cougar kits?



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Were there any mass market or resin kits of the New style Mercury Cougar? I drive a 2000, I'd like a nice replica...


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry, the only new Cougar I know of is a 1/64 version.


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Is that a Hot Wheels or a kit?


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Stu Pidasso said:


> Is that a Hot Wheels or a kit?


Stu -

I found a Hot Wheels version, but only after a lengthy search:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hot-Wheels-2002-FE-Custom-Cougar-16-42-2002-028-/160471080116?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item255cd25cb4

It appears that Mercury didn't do a lot of promoting for that particular model of Cougar. It's damn hard to find a diecast or anything like it for that model of the car.

Bryan


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

That's the one, Bryan. Hot Wheels has released it a couple of times since then, but never in stock trim.

Cougars in general didn't seem to get much love in plastic...MPC & AMT did the '67 - '73 Cougars, then Revell did the '90 - '92 Cougars. If it wasn't part of those eras, a 1/25 model will require a lot of custom work.


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

No, it wasn't part of those body styles, it was a whole new thing. It looks like I'll probably ever get my ol'Bessie in miniature...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Did you try looking for it in HO model railroad scale?


----------

